# Upgraded Abu 6500 Big Game CL



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

For Sale; Upgraded 6500 Big Game CL. 
Made in Sweden. Upgraded gears, bushings, worm gear w/ double bearing, levelwind, bearings, drag stack, the whole shebang... some by previous owner, some by Jerry Foran...
All original parts included, w/ box & papers. 
This is as smooth an Abu as I have in the box, it just does not get used enough to warrant holding onto. It has not been on a rod in 2 years and has a complete Jerry Foran cleaning and going over as well.
Loaded w/ 20# Sakuma
$145 includes shipping and insurance to continental US.

View attachment 17906


View attachment 17907


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I've replied to a couple of PMs on this reel, but the replies do not show up as having gone through.
If you have sent me something and not gotten a reply, let me know,
TjB


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Reply received tjbjornsen, lol I'll take it!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks,
PM Coming


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Sold,
Thanks Kent, Thanks P&S


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Thank you Tom! Can't wait to cast it!


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks again Tom! Package arrived today, and its a beauty.. I almost feel bad taking it to the sand..


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

It is a beaut, and I almost felt the same way. 
But it casts like a dream. 
Just make sure to tie tiny shock leader knots so they fly through that line guide!
Send pics of it's first fish.
TjB


----------

